# Hammer Strength Iso Row Mach. (1 arm or 2)



## the_general64 (Jul 12, 2012)

When I am on this machine I always use two arms. But I have noticed that about 70% of the people I see use one arm at a time. I realized that you can use more weight using one arm as opposed to two but I figured that was because the movement isn't as strict, with one arm, and you kind of twist your body letting you pull more weight. So am I missing out by using two arms? Is it more beneficial to use one arm at a time?


----------



## bjg (Jul 13, 2012)

sometimes you can lift with one arm as much as with both arms on such machines because with one arm you position yourself better allowing your lat to do a better job and also you cheat more using your whole body, while using both arms you have no freedom for cheating.
no you did not miss anything by using both arms, in fact it is designed to use both arms. instead of loading it with too much weight , try to do the movement with good form , and pause a second at the end of a pull. using too much weight and using jerking movements or sudden pulls with a hammer grip is a good recipe for brachio radialis injury  that could be a pain in the ass or also other injuries.


----------



## Cork (Jul 16, 2012)

Go squat.  If you are this concerned about a crappy isolation exercise, your priorities are in the wrong buckets.


----------



## seyone (Jul 16, 2012)

Cork said:


> Go squat.  If you are this concerned about a crappy isolation exercise, your priorities are in the wrong buckets.


How is a row a crappy exercise?


----------



## the_general64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Why is this a crappy excercise? Also, why are u assuming I don't squat, which I do?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 17, 2012)

I do it both ways. I don't like the HS rowing machines that much but I use them every once in a while. You can get a better stretch by going one arm at a time I've noticed, but just try it and see how it feels and get used to doing it both ways would be my advice


----------



## Cork (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry I was a little ornery yesterday.  Low carbs, ha.

Basically, do it the way you feel it best.  But, when comparing that row machine to the BB or DB row variety, it is crappy.  That's just my opinion.  I can't stand chest supported rows.


----------



## LAM (Jul 19, 2012)

more weight isn't always better if intensity is sacrificed.  there is always some benefit to be gained from strength training and using progressive resistance.  so the only bad exercise is the one that is performed improperly.

just use a combination of free weights and machines.  there are some good machines and bad machines as they are all manufactured a little differently.  free weights will always be superior to machines as they allow the muscles to exert force in 3 planes of motion, with machines only 2.


----------



## Asher22 (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't like the HS rowing devices that much but I use them every once in a while. You can get a better expand by going one arm at the same time period I've observed, but just try it and see how it seems and get used to doing it both methods would be my guidance

Orlando Fitness Boot Camp


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 23, 2012)

Do it both ways...like a previous poster said, you can get a better stretch/use mroe weight with one arm at a time but using both arms I feel I can get a better contraction/squeeze with lower weight.  Think of it as 2 movements on the same machine.


----------

